# How ofter do you really need to restring a crossbow



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I believe mine said once a season or every 500 shots. I've used it three seasons so far & know I still haven't shot it 500 times but thinking I should this year. What's the norm?

BTW, I store mine in A/C and keep it well waxed.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I have the same question!! Shot maybe 75-100 times. Thanks for asking! Hope we get a reply!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

The new Outdoor Store on Hwy 16 near where I live has a guy that re-strings bows. I needed a part for my roto tiller and stopped by to order one. Guy wasn't working but he will be tomorrow so I'm going to ask him. I suspect he'll say mine needs it at 3 years old, we'll see tho.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

He said as long as I kept the strings waxed and didn't beat it up out in the woods it'd be fine. Told me to bring it by if I was unsure.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lunkerman!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------

